# Institutes of Ecclesiastical History -- Johann Lorenz von Mosheim



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2007)

The _Institutes of Ecclesiastical History_ by Johann Lorez von Mosheim, edited by James Seaton Reid, is available online here.


----------

